

Ask HN: From a semantic perspective, how do you feel about bootstrap? - nstart

This isn&#x27;t about whether to use bootstrap or not. Both sides of the argument have their place. But I just wanted to know what developers and designers feel about the way in which bootstrap has to be integrated. The multiple classes, the use of classes like row, col- that break away from the rules of keeping thing semantic etc. How could this be improved? Can it be improved? Is it a shortcoming of CSS standard or a fault of the bootstrap project? Your thoughts.
======
sjs382
With LESS and mixins, you can apply bootstrap features/grid to semantic
classes. [https://www.ostraining.com/blog/coding/bootstrap-right-
way/](https://www.ostraining.com/blog/coding/bootstrap-right-way/)

Personally, for the types of projects I work on, its more productive to just
use the bootstrap classes. It's not "right", but it's more productive for me.

------
seekingcharlie
It's quicker to use the classes, but semantically, you can use the LESS/SASS
mixins they provide to remove the classes from the markup entirely.

[https://coderwall.com/p/wixovg](https://coderwall.com/p/wixovg)

------
porker
How do I feel? Horribly.

Not even just the semantic perspective, but from the mess it is afterwards.
Mixins is a good way, but I prefer the different semantics that OOCSS can add
to CSS. Pragmatic semantics.

